# Grind setting on a Porlex Hand Grinder?



## NorvernAdam (Mar 13, 2013)

Hi all,

I've just bought a Gaggia Classic and I can't quite afford a new Grinder on a Students budget so I have still got my Porlex hand grinder mill and I am not quite sure what setting would be best for the Gaggia classic standard portafilter.

Does anybody else have any sort of experience using the two and could recommend the click-setting at which to put the grinder?

Thanks in advance for any advice


----------



## oversleep (Nov 2, 2012)

I use 3 clicks from the tightest with Non-pressurised double basket.


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

Yeah, somewhere around the three mark. Start there. It will slacken slightly anticlockwise within the detent when in use, so you may as well turn it back very slightly without turning back another click when setting.

Try and keep everything consistent, and remember to observe the temperature cycles of the machine!


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

Hi mate,

welcome... I had the exact same set up until I upgraded my grinder to a eureka mignon. The problem that you are going to have is that no one can say what setting will be good for you because it depends on how strong you are. It may sound daft but I (eventually) ran the same test on my porlex. I'm quite a big guy and could fasten my porlex approx 15 clicks. My missus could manage 8 or 9 (from memory). You see how this can alter your perception of which click setting is correct?

I actually ended up on click setting 12!! before I was getting good coffee from mine. I thought I had pressure issues for ages but it seems not. It was kind of weird when I bought the second hand mignon as well. The previous owner said he was struggling to pull nice shots and thought that the grinds might be too fine. I was expecting to coarsen the grinds a little when I got home but found that I actually made them a lot finer!

It will also depend on the beans you are using.

My advice is to count the amount of clicks you can hear from the very start until you can't click no more. Lets say that you can manage 15... then loosen off to 6 and pull a double shot. See how long it takes.... 27 secs would be great. If it's more than 27 secs, click one setting more... if it's less, click one setting less.

Are you weighing your beans? Are they fresh? Where did you buy them? All these can affect the shot speed and a host of all other things... let us know


----------



## sup3rdup3r (Jan 14, 2013)

I agree with Tony, I am somewhere between 8 and 10 depending on the bean used


----------



## NorvernAdam (Mar 13, 2013)

Hi,

Thank you all for your advice as varied as it is









Tony,

My beans are from hasbean, So yes I should say fresh? and no I didnt think to weigh my beans just the grinded coffee... Should I be doing this?

Thank you very much


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I think the differeing opinions come from the way people count the number of clicks on their porlex. Genereally speaking most people count clicks *back from *the tightest setting, but others such as Big Tony are counting the clicks *to* the tightest position.

HTH

Charlie


----------



## NorvernAdam (Mar 13, 2013)

Ah right yes I see now... I usually tighten it and then count the clicks back


----------



## NorvernAdam (Mar 13, 2013)

I will have a look and see how many I can tighten to begin with


----------



## autopilot (Apr 4, 2013)

I find my porlex would completely choke my Classic on 3 clicks (from tightest) even with the most stale supermarket beans. I find 5 or 6 is usually the sweet spot for fresh beans, maybe 4 for older or less oily beans.

However I'm still getting used to it and I'm not sure I'm getting the best out it. In between clicks the adjuster moves quite a bit - how much difference does adjusting between clicks make, if any?


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

autopilot said:


> However I'm still getting used to it and I'm not sure I'm getting the best out it. In between clicks the adjuster moves quite a bit - how much difference does adjusting between clicks make, if any?


It makes a difference. Just leave it as I suggested in the position within the two detents which is furthest anticlockwise, as the adjuster tends to loosen in this direction. It won't go past the detent which it is butted up against in operation, so the adjustment will then remain fixed.


----------



## autopilot (Apr 4, 2013)

rodabod said:


> It makes a difference. Just leave it as I suggested in the position within the two detents which is furthest anticlockwise, as the adjuster tends to loosen in this direction. It won't go past the detent which it is butted up against in operation, so the adjustment will then remain fixed.


So basically of you want it on 3, set it to 3 - but also turn it anti-clockwise as far as you can before it clicks again? That will 'stabilise' it?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm with Tony and and Autopilot with the click settings on my Porlex. The guide is approx 2 click but mine seems to work best on 5-6 clicks from tightest. I was doing exactly the same when grinding on 2-3 and it was completely choking the Classic (and completely doing my head in!!!)

You need to be looking for a grind that feels similar to sand, 2-3 clicks on my Porlex is like flour!

Hope this helps.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm still a bit of a novice in the world of coffee but just thought I'd add...

one thing I have noticed with using the Porlex is that once you find the right grind for a particular bean a click either side of this is way out. E.g it's either a 60 sec shot or it's pulling 2 oz in 15 secs.

Also try an keep the dose about the same, I just fill the basket and level it off NSEW, which I've found it's approx 16(ish) grams in a gaggia double non pressurised basket. But it may be work picking up some scales to check


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

autopilot said:


> So basically of you want it on 3, set it to 3 - but also turn it anti-clockwise as far as you can before it clicks again? That will 'stabilise' it?


Yes, exactly. The adjustment knob tends to wind back anticlockwise in use, so just do it before it happens naturally, and it won't slip past the next detent.


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

NorvernAdam said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank you all for your advice as varied as it is
> 
> ...


Yep.. Hasbean are fine. You defo need to start weighing your beans if you want consistency. For me, making a good cup of coffee is about following a set routine. 18g of fresh roasted beans, ground on the same setting, tamped at 30lb of pressure using a click mat, aiming for 2oz in 27 secs.

If my shot comes out in 20 seconds I know that it is likely to be down to the grinder settings. I tamp at the same pressure every time and weigh out the same amount of beans everytime... does this make sense? Also remember that different beans will require a slightly different grind setting. I used to buy 5 bags and try a different coffee everytime I had a drink. This ended up with my shot timings out of the window. I ended up sticking to one bag until it was empty and the moving on to the next. When I would change, I would always have to adjust my grinder for the first two or three drinks. Then it was tuned in for that entire bag.


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

autopilot said:


> I find my porlex would completely choke my Classic on 3 clicks (from tightest) even with the most stale supermarket beans. I find 5 or 6 is usually the sweet spot for fresh beans, maybe 4 for older or less oily beans.
> 
> However I'm still getting used to it and I'm not sure I'm getting the best out it. In between clicks the adjuster moves quite a bit - how much difference does adjusting between clicks make, if any?


I'll be honest... mine was approz 10-12 click settings from the tightest setting! My classic was choking on anything around 5 clicks or less (from tight). It would work on anything after that but shot times would take up to a minute. I think that a lot of this came down to tamp pressure. I now use the click mat and realise that I was probably tamping too hard.


----------



## autopilot (Apr 4, 2013)

Big Tony said:


> I'll be honest... mine was approz 10-12 click settings from the tightest setting! My classic was choking on anything around 5 clicks or less (from tight). It would work on anything after that but shot times would take up to a minute. I think that a lot of this came down to tamp pressure. I now use the click mat and realise that I was probably tamping too hard.


Maybe yeah, but there must be a variation between each grinder too when they are manufactured. Setting 12 would be way to course on mine, no mater what the tamp pressure or coffee volume/type.


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

autopilot said:


> Maybe yeah, but there must be a variation between each grinder too when they are manufactured. Setting 12 would be way to course on mine, no mater what the tamp pressure or coffee volume/type.


True, hence the reason why I ended up buying a decent grinder. I became so frustrated by the inconsistency that I very nearly stopped bothering. When I had the opportunity to buy a 3 week old mignon for £180 I couldn't resist and certainly don't regret it.


----------



## autopilot (Apr 4, 2013)

Tony, Just noticed in another thread that you did the OPV mod. I would have thought that would make quite a difference to the required grind grade and might explain the big difference in grinder settings?


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

autopilot said:


> Tony, Just noticed in another thread that you did the OPV mod. I would have thought that would make quite a difference to the required grind grade and might explain the big difference in grinder settings?


It could do mate.. I'm not too clued up on how the OPV mod can affect things. All I can say is that the new grinder and OPV mod have definitely improved the quality and consistency of my coffee


----------

